
Magic Leap’s new marketing boss has a tough challenge - throwaway40483
http://www.recode.net/2016/12/22/14058314/magic-leap-marketing-brenda-freeman
======
throwaway40483
Sadly there's nothing new in this piece. The PR flack basically avoids any
critical questions about the HW or any ETA on the product.

This doesn't really bode well for the company.

